# Looking for a breeder in NC.



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,

I've very interested in purchasing a male, german working shepherd puppy, dark sable/mask. I've been researching breeders recommended here and elsewhere but haven't had much luck... 

For example, German Shephers von Flakenhein has a litter which is due any day. The sire, Jerry, is an incredible looking dog and is exactly the type of dog I'm looking for. Here's a link to the upcoming litter: Upcoming-Litters I've called and left two messages at the number provided and also emailed them through their "Contact us" link. I haven't heard back at all... which I'm really disappointed about. 

I've called and left two messages for Labonte Canine Services which has an upcoming litter, but again, no replies... 

Off topic, but the Labonte litter has an all black sire and dam. Is there a chance they could produce a dark sable?

These two breeders were highly recommended, their sites say they are available during the week, but neither have returned my calls. 

Would anyone know of a reputable breeder, that has recently had a litter or an upcoming litter that might have a dark sable male? 

This is my first time dealing with breeders in the area, but I'm not having much luck at all. And it's a little frustrating...

Thanks in advance for your time and help,

Alex


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't see a way to edit an existing post, but wanted to mention that I live in Apex, NC with my 4 year old daughter, which is right outside of Raleigh. But I would be willing to travel for the right dog (within reason). The dog is going to be primarily a family companion and will be receiving protection training. I want the dog to grow up with my daughter, but I'm also open to an older dog, up to 1 year of age. Again, it would have to be the right dog and right situation. I'm very hesitent of rescues because I won't know their history and would be worried about a dog that may have been abused in the past and something happening to cause him to snap at and/or bite my goofball.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Not in N.C. so can't help you there, but no, there's no way that two solid black parents could have a sable puppy. You can only get a sable by breeding a sable. One parent at least must be sable to get a sable.


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Not very knowlegable myself, but some have recommended Alertk9 (think I've got it right-they're near Raleigh, I believe). I haven't read anything but good on here about them!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

rangersdad said:


> Not very knowlegable myself, but some have recommended Alertk9 (think I've got it right-they're near Raleigh, I believe). I haven't read anything but good on here about them!


Alert k9 is Von Falkenhein.


----------



## buttersburgh (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi I'm from Cary. We are new here as well. We decided on Banffy Haus in TN. Welcome to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Mog said:


> I didn't see a way to edit an existing post, but wanted to mention that I live in Apex, NC with my 4 year old daughter, which is right outside of Raleigh. But I would be willing to travel for the right dog (within reason). The dog is going to be primarily a family companion and will be receiving protection training. I want the dog to grow up with my daughter, but I'm also open to an older dog, up to 1 year of age. Again, it would have to be the right dog and right situation. I'm very hesitent of rescues because I won't know their history and would be worried about a dog that may have been abused in the past andsomething happening to cause him to snap at and/or bite my goofball.


I am a owner of a Von Falkenhein (ak9) GSD and can say that if you are seriously interested in a working line breed, you will not be disappointed! Call them again. Birgit is extremely busy but you will get through. Also email is a better contact method FYI.


----------



## matt0300 (Dec 31, 2012)

gowen said:


> I am a owner of a Von Falkenhein (ak9) GSD and can say that if you are seriously interested in a working line breed, you will not be disappointed! Call them again. Birgit is extremely busy but you will get through. Also email is a better contact method FYI.


I emailed you guys about the last puppy you had available. I was wondering if you could send more pictures and a good time next week I could check him out.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

matt0300 said:


> I emailed you guys about the last puppy you had available. I was wondering if you could send more pictures and a good time next week I could check him out.


I'm, in no way, associated with AK9 other than I purchased a puppy from them last year. I'm fully confidant that Birgit will write you back though! I really have nothing but positive to say about her work.


----------



## matt0300 (Dec 31, 2012)

gowen said:


> I'm, in no way, associated with AK9 other than I purchased a puppy from them last year. I'm fully confidant that Birgit will write you back though! I really have nothing but positive to say about her work.


Sorry I must have read the post wrong. Its good to geat good things about them though. Im still looking around, but ive heard nothing nad about alert k9. I think im going to go with them.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried contacting AK9 again this morning, hopefully I'll hear back this week 

They do come highly recommended and they are fairly local to me, which is a big plus. 

I'll keep you posted.

Alex


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

The German shepherd club of greater raleigh meets the first Wednesday of every month at millbrook exchange park on spring forest rd. They have great resources. I'd encourage you to go and learn with or without a GSD. 

German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Raleigh, Inc

Ps: consider having Birgit train your dog. She is, by far, the best in the state.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks! I added their site and look forward to attending. Unfortunately, my daughter and I have tickets to the Ringling Brothers Circus on Feb 6th, so we won't be able to make it. A shame too, as I would like to hear about the CGC certification.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> You can only get a sable by breeding a sable. One parent at least must be sable to get a sable.


 Minor correction. White is a 'masking gene' & a white GSD can carry sable without expressing the color due to the 'masking'. A white GSD that carries the sable gene can have sable pups. I've known several white GSD that throw sables even when bred to B&T.


----------



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, Alert K9's Kennel name is "Von Falkenhein". Alert K9 is our name mainly for K-9's. We are not involved in sport anymore. However, we train and certify single and dual purpose K-9's. That is our passion.


----------

